# codeine/dihydrocodeine



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I recently purchased some paramol tablets and each one contains  7.46 mg of dihydrocodeine which I was going to try and do a cold water extraction with, but im not to sure about doses etc.

Has anyone else tried codeine or dihydrocodeine and did it work well against social anxiety? is there much difference between the two? obviously its not something you could take daily as it is an opiate so you can get addicted

Does anyone have any experience or advice about these?


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

nork123 said:


> I recently purchased some paramol tablets and each one contains 7.46 mg of dihydrocodeine which I was going to try and do a cold water extraction with, but im not to sure about doses etc.
> 
> Has anyone else tried codeine or dihydrocodeine and did it work well against social anxiety? is there much difference between the two? obviously its not something you could take daily as it is an opiate so you can get addicted
> 
> Does anyone have any experience or advice about these?


codeine works really really well for my social anxiety...usually it works really well for about 8 hours or so (just 10 mg) then for about 20 hours after i take it, i still have some relief from SA. im one of the people who responds to opiates, some people dont get any help at all from them tho. but i always get alot more talkative, my tension goes away, and i stop worrying about what everyone is thinking about me...its kinda like im 50 percent better....but it doesnt completely cure me at all. just helps with the symptoms alot, and makes social interaction bearable, and even somewhat enjoyable.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like it could be good, I've never taken any kind of opiate before so have no idea what my tolerance would be with them so i'll prob start small at like 10-20mg then go from there, how often do you take them?


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

nork123 said:


> Sounds like it could be good, I've never taken any kind of opiate before so have no idea what my tolerance would be with them so i'll prob start small at like 10-20mg then go from there, how often do you take them?


oh very very not often...not sure what the word for that is. ive only taken them about 5 times in my life, just in the past year. ive never done any other opiates (besides hydrocodone for surgery) before either.. it was really a nice experience.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

opiates are great for people that suffer from depression/anxiety..they make the world seem like a much better place...i loved opiates, they are amazing at first, they give you energy, motivation and anxiety is gone, you are very content...then months later you isolate from everyone because you dont need anything else but the drugs...


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah it definately wouldn't be something I would do regularly because of addiction as well as any temptation to move on to some of the harder ones, like "hey, of codeine does this, imagine what morphine or heroin would be like!"


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

If I were you I would just buy some nurofen plus and take two of them with two paramol tablets, that gives you 25.6mg codeine + 14.92mg dihydrocodeine, saves the effort of doing a cold water extraction when you may not need to.

My last attempt with paramol cwe was less than sucessful, after 16 tablets had no effect I gave up, maybe the dihydrocodeine got stuck in the goo.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ash09 said:


> If I were you I would just buy some nurofen plus and take two of them with two paramol tablets, that gives you 25.6mg codeine + 14.92mg dihydrocodeine, saves the effort of doing a cold water extraction when you may not need to.
> 
> My last attempt with paramol cwe was less than sucessful, after 16 tablets had no effect I gave up, maybe the dihydrocodeine got stuck in the goo.


Yeah that sounds like a good idea, i also noticed that you can get water soluble paramol but i wasn't sure if the paracetemol would filter out as well with these, if at all


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Water soluble is no good for cwe. 

IIRC the maximum adult dose of ibuprofen is 800mg per dose, otc Nurofen migraine pills are in fact 684mg, if that's the case you can take 4 of them at once giving you 51.2mg of codeine and a further 14.92mg of DHC or 16mg codeine depending on whether codeine or dihydrocodeine works better for you. Be aware that codeine is a pro drug and it's conversion to morphine in the liver is inhibited by antidepressants like SSRI's.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ash09 said:


> Water soluble is no good for cwe.
> 
> IIRC the maximum adult dose of ibuprofen is 800mg per dose, otc Nurofen migraine pills are in fact 684mg, if that's the case you can take 4 of them at once giving you 51.2mg of codeine and a further 14.92mg of DHC or 16mg codeine depending on whether codeine or dihydrocodeine works better for you. Be aware that codeine is a pro drug and it's conversion to morphine in the liver is inhibited by antidepressants like SSRI's.


I also heard somewhere that dihydrocodeine is roughly twice the strength of regular codeine, not sure how true this is though


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

A few places say that but I haven't seen any studies to back it up so far. I doubt it's the case though because codeine is demethylated to morphine whereas very little dihydromorphine is produced by the breakdown of dihydrocodeine.

I've just found a brand called Solpadeine Max which contain 500mg paracetamol and 12.8mg codeine, that brings you upto 76.8mg without cwe.

So that's £9.27 for 793.6mg of codeine.


----------



## rydermc24 (Jan 2, 2010)

i dnt knw how anyone can get high on over the counter codine its not strong enouth for me i take 30 30mg gram tablets a day and wen run out i have to buy mre can anyone tell me how i can get the best out of otc codine and wot can i buy with codiene in it in england like to hear frm u


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

rydermc24 said:


> i dnt knw how anyone can get high on over the counter codine its not strong enouth for me i take 30 30mg gram tablets a day and wen run out i have to buy mre can anyone tell me how i can get the best out of otc codine and wot can i buy with codiene in it in england like to hear frm u


Jesus christ, I hope you don't mean codeine tablets containing paracetamol. If you're taking 30 of those a day without extraction, your liver's probably severely damaged -- get to a hospital ASAP.

Over the counter codeine is designed to be weak and hard to abuse. Self medicating with opiates is bad in general but even worse when you're also ingesting huge amounts of paracetamol.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

not to mention thats 900mg of codeine your injesting, when I had my wisdom teeth pulled i would start to nod off during class off of 90mg of the stuff.

Btw. How does tramadol compare to codeine or dihydrocodeine?


----------



## rydermc24 (Jan 2, 2010)

i ant that stupid to take that much paracetmol i take the pure dhc tabs 30mg tablets 30x a day and still need mre its the wd i hate and dnt knw how to get thu it bt take dhc my doc is starting me on suboxone thursday and got to wd for 12 24 hrs im scared the suboxone wnt hold me and i knw there is a danger if u use opites on suboxone coz its got a blockeder in it bt i thought suboxone is a opite dose anyone knw of this suboxone


----------



## dubliner44 (Sep 18, 2016)

CWE of Paramol , iv just joined this site as iv seen lots of comments on paramol cwe , it is very possible to do and get clear liquid result ...my be people all have done it now as the posts are very old , as long as you follow the process of cwe ..I put pills 32 in 120 ml water from tap leave to dissolve for 10 mins ,stir to make sure all dissoled no bits ...put in freezer for 30/40 mins or until ice forms around edges , i filter true two sheets of kitchen roll folded 3 times for each cup ...i use 4 plastic cups to filter as it works quicker and a 5th for the sludge at end ,not the hard stuff as this is the bad stuff throw this out and wait , you should get clear result . the hole process can take an hour ,it just can't be rushed .....sorry if this is already been done but i found when i look on subject that people where getting it cloudy ,my be not left in freezer long enough . thanks .


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I've used it quite a few times; never for social anxiety though

240mg cwe is pretty nice, but the filtration takes way too long so I ended up switching to poppyseeds & other stuff

though I don't really do much of this sort of stuff anymore


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm prescribed 60mg of dihydrocodeine a day and have used 150mg before. It is good for immediate relief of anxiety and depression but obviously its not really sustainable over the long term. I`m not keen on the constipation issues with DHC so I only use 30 or 60mg when I need it for pain now.


----------

